# Shiloh



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Shiloh continue's in his first molt which so far has been long and slow. He is quite disheveled looking at all time's, and as you can see is slowly acquiring a white face, or should I say, green stained white face, that a mature **** of his mutation has. Can't wait to see how he look's after this molt, and then after the next.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh he is gorgeous Randy, and I am sure he will mature into a fine looking bird with all the love and care he receives from you.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Oh he is gorgeous Randy, and I am sure he will mature into a fine looking bird with all the love and care he receives from you.


Thank's Cathy....he is my pal for sure. The flock steer's clear of him, and I need to keep him caged for the budgies sake versus the other way around. He whistles and sing's to them all the time and King Solomon loves it, and will sit right by him. But when I let him out and he goes to look for his green buddy or any other budgie, they flee him...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Even as he's molting, Shiloh is quite handsome! I'm so happy to see updated pictures of him!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Thank's Cathy....he is my pal for sure. The flock steer's clear of him, and I need to keep him caged for the budgies sake versus the other way around. He whistles and sing's to them all the time and King Solomon loves it, and will sit right by him. But when I let him out and he goes to look for his green buddy or any other budgie, they flee him...


It is a wise Budgie that pays homage from afar Randy


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Even as he's molting, Shiloh is quite handsome! I'm so happy to see updated pictures of him!*


Thank's Deb....



Pretty boy said:


> It is a wise Budgie that pays homage from afar Randy


Yes Cathy...and again I say...your funny....


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Shiloh's crest is gorgeous! He is one handsome fellow.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

jellyblue said:


> Shiloh's crest is gorgeous! He is one handsome fellow.


Thank you Susan....


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahh very nice photos of King Shiloh and such a regal fellow he is. Since he's getting along with King Solomon, would love to see photos of them together :clap:


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

What a sweetie pie. He can't get any cuter 😍.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my Shiloh is gorgeous!! He doesn't seem molting at all! I wish I had a tiel like Shiloh!!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*He is very handsome, Randy! It's so cute that he has taken a liking to Solomon*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Ahh very nice photos of King Shiloh and such a regal fellow he is. Since he's getting along with King Solomon, would love to see photos of them together :clap:


Hopefully that will happen down the road...the budgies only let him get so close and they fly away. It is kind of funny, he will try a few time's to saunter up to one of them and then, he just turn's and looks at me, and comes down where I am at, usually hoping on my shoulder....



Cozette said:


> What a sweetie pie. He can't get any cuter &#55357;&#56845;.


Thank you Amber...he has quite the personality...



despoinaki said:


> Oh my Shiloh is gorgeous!! He doesn't seem molting at all! I wish I had a tiel like Shiloh!!


Thank's Despina....he doesn't molt like the budgies...I never see pinnies, just some feather loss here and there. Maybe someday you will get a tiel too...



eduardo said:


> *He is very handsome, Randy! It's so cute that he has taken a liking to Solomon*


Yeah, I will have to get a pic. Shiloh will slide right up to the cage, and start whistling, and Solomon get's right over across from him on the other side of cage, and will stay right there until the music is over...out of all the budgies, Solomon is the only one who let's Shiloh get close for a few second's before he flies off...


----------

